# The funny things they do



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My boy Bob is so funny I can hardly stand it. I’m sitting down working at my computer. He goes to the back door and barks. I get up to let him out. But does he want out??? NOOOOOOOOO. He wants a greenie. He runs from the back door over to the pantry closet where I keep the greenies and stares longingly. The barking at the back door was just a ploy to get me up. Such a funny boy. Of course he gets what he wanted. He always does. He trots off to to his dog bed to enjoy his prize, very pleased with himself. 

What does your poodle do to make you laugh?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I know a lot of people talk about how smart poodles are, and they ARE, it's just that I haven't found that that translates into anything amazing around the house really. But I do find it funny that when Indy is chewing on a bone or a toy that Maddy wants (whatever Indy has always seems worlds better than whatever Maddy has), Maddy will go hunt for a ball and drop it at my feet. Fetching-obsessed Indy always looks up with ears bouncing, and has to come and see if I'm about to start throwing the ball. Maddy then dashes for Indy's bone or toy, and presto! It's Maddy's tried and tested way to steal Indy's toy. She does it all the time, and I suspect Indy is on to her, but she just CANNOT ignore even the possibility of a ball being thrown. So funny!


----------



## gen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

I always love it at night when Calvin and I go to bed, and he spends a good 5 minutes nesting in my blanket!

But the best thing I've seen him do (that completely gob-smacked and amazed me!) was when I saw him in our yard, and he'd found a cat toy that you pull the string on and it vibrates. He had the toy in his paws, and was pulling the string with his mouth!!
I also love it when he gathers all his toys/sticks/whatever he finds, and puts it in a pile. We also have a German shepherd pup, and if the pup takes any of his toys, he immediately returns them to the pile!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the look I get when they are playing/fighting over that ONE toy, one runs off with the prize and Mooooom s/he took my toy. Make him/her give it back. Mine!!!


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

*love this thread*

Oh wow, where do I start, My boy Walter is a real comedian. He has learned how to pick his bones or his ball up in his mouth and throw it, then he chases it and throws it again. He loves laying on his back, legs spread , and hold his bones or chew toys in his paws and chews away. When he knows it is almost time for his walk (and believe me he knows) he grabs his leash and jumps up on the back of the love seat that faces the front door and whines until I come and get him. Lately on our walks, when we are almost home he grabs the biggest longest stick he can find and takes it home and puts it with his other stick treasures. I really laugh at him sometimes when he can hardly get it thru the gate. Every thing is a game or toy to him, leaves blowing, birds flying, bugs crawling, you name he finds it. I am so in love with this boy, he keeps me laughing all the time. Don't get me wrong, he is 7 months now and there are times that I could strangle him for his stubborn hard headed adolesence ways and then he will do something so sweet all is forgiven. 
I thank God every day for bringing this little clown to my life.:act-up:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know if this is funny or not. I do a bit of jogging, and no matter what type of shoes or socks I have I eventually get a blister (I've come to not be so bothered by them). 

Well Gryphon seems to have taken it as his personal charge to lick my occasionally, and when he found my blister he was very concerned about it. 

I thought it was sort of cute or funny, but then he popped it by biting it-like he believed it should be drained or something-it was so gross! Took me completely by surprise. He just looked at me like "okay all better now."


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

When I sit on the couch and call Ginger and Teddy up, Ginger comes up and gets all cozy with her head agaisnt my leg - Teddy goes around and around and then lays down in the wrong place with his head hanging off the couch then he tries again and lands on his back with his legs up in the air going like crazy because he cant get up - the other day I nearly choked laughing so hard!!! its hysterical! He just can't cozy up on the couch - poor thing! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> My boy Bob is so funny I can hardly stand it. I’m sitting down working at my computer. He goes to the back door and barks. I get up to let him out. But does he want out??? NOOOOOOOOO. He wants a greenie. He runs from the back door over to the pantry closet where I keep the greenies and stares longingly. The barking at the back door was just a ploy to get me up. Such a funny boy. Of course he gets what he wanted. He always does. He trots off to to his dog bed to enjoy his prize, very pleased with himself.
> 
> What does your poodle do to make you laugh?


*LOU SMILES!! it is adorable!!! she lifts her lips and squints her eyes while wagging her tail/entire butt when she is happy to us !!! its the cutest thing i have ever seen a dog do!!!!! 

I must grab a picture...
I will try next time she does it hehehehehe *



*OH! ONE MORE: when hubby and I hug - she gets in between us and start licking/kissing us like: " I want some luving too!" i have hilarious pictures on this... LOL*


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

waltersmom said:


> I thank God every day for bringing this little clown to my life.:act-up:


THIS IS GREAT... thanks for sharing...

I feel the same way about Lou, she is a genius dog full of love and she is very obedient...

Im the happiest momma ever!!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

They do so many funny things I don't even know what to post... I love having 2 though... This is my first time having 2 dogs together and their interactions are hilarious... They play hide and seek and they also roll the ball for each other back and forth (I have that on video lol)

Something similar to the barking at the door ploy to get a greenies was when I was teaching them they were not allowed upstairs.... Lola is very compliant .... She really didnt try but rusty realized that if he went up the stairs I'd say "rusty come... No stairs" he'd come and I would give him a treat... Very soon he would only go up 3 or 4 steps ... Turn his head back as if to say "look mom... I'm on the stairs ?" and then come running back before I could get the full "rusty come... No stairs" out to get his treat for being such an obedient boy lolThis always made Made laugh so much....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*O-M-G I forgot to post Lou's funniest video hehehehe*

O-M-G I forgot to post Lou's funniest video hehehehe

Ive had her for a little over 2 months (she is 5.5 months old) so im sure there will be many funnier things, be this made my hubby and I laugh so hard

we still laugh every time we watch this video

PAY ATTENTION TO THE FIRST 2 SECONDS... WHERE SHE GIVES HIM THE "2 LEGGED PUNCH!!!!!!!" TO HIS LEGS...ITS HILARIOUS..

this is a game we invented with her called: chasing critters game


LOU chasing critters game | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

LOL

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou said:


> O-M-G I forgot to post Lou's funniest video hehehehe
> 
> Ive had her for a little over 2 months (she is 5.5 months old) so im sure there will be many funnier things, be this made my hubby and I laugh so hard
> 
> ...


Awe! lol very cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

These are all great!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

jdcollins said:


> awe! Lol very cute
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using petguide.com free app


thank you so much!! Im glad u liked it, hope it made u smile/laugh hehehhehehhe


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Lou..how funny! Cookie does the same two-legged punch on me! She'll do it whether I'm lying down or standing up...makes me jump if she doesn't have her collar on (it's off sometimes in the house) and sneaks up on me and pow!

She also cracks me up when she plays with the ball toy that treats fall out of...she's very determined and bats that thing all over the place. I swear she was raised by cats...she wants to be on the back of the sofa or chair - around my neck, she bats things with her front paws and she loves to chase a laser light. 

My son downloaded an app called Game for Cats on his iPad...it has a part with a laser dot that moves around as Cookie whacks it with her paw. So cute and funny! It might not be so good with a spoo...you put the iPad on the floor and they tap the light.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bunny said:


> Lou..how funny! Cookie does the same two-legged punch on me! (...) and sneaks up on me and pow!She also cracks me up when she plays with the ball toy that treats fall out of...she's very determined and bats that thing all over the place. I swear she was raised by cats...she wants to be on the back of the sofa or chair - around my neck, she bats things with her front paws and she loves to chase a laser light. My son downloaded an app called Game for Cats on his iPad...it has a part with a laser dot that moves around as Cookie whacks it with her paw. So cute and funny! It might not be so good with a spoo...you put the iPad on the floor and they tap the light.


wow!!!! that is crazy everything you said above we can relate too...Lou is very very much like cookie, my husband always says she acts like a cat, she streches exactly like a cat, like the legs back all the way and head up and also curves her back upward when stretching just like a cat too!! And she uses her paws like hands... she plays with the ball with her paws a lot... and "gives" me her paw all the time (like a high-5) you know?  she tried to get up on the highest part of the couch a few times, like she wants to lay down on there...LOL (look at the picture of the couch that would not work for her... LOL she is too big!) 

yeah...The ipad wont work for Lou, she is too big and too strong... I SOOOO WISH THERE WERE INTELLIGENT TOYS FOR HUGE DOGS... because she is so smart that she gets bored..LOL Im going to start training her on the "scent game" 

Oh!! by the way - AS WE SPEAK - Lou is growling at my husband's foot that is under the covers in bed!!! she is serious about it too!! LOL (They are in the dark, and my husband is laughing sooo hard hahahah


----------



## MiniLouie (Jul 17, 2012)

It all started with potty training. My miniature Louie would ring his potty bell to go outside and pee. He would come back in and get his treat for going potty outside, and then a few minutes later, he would ring his bell again to go out. I let him out again, he goes poo, and comes inside to get a second treat. So, he would make 2 trips outside to do his business so he could get 2 treats. Poodles are way too smart for their own good


----------

